# Hulu will allow free viewing on mobile this summer



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Those who don't subscribe to Hulu will be able to watch it on more devices starting this summer. At an event in New York this morning, Hulu CEO Mike Hopkins announced that the streaming service will begin letting viewers watch a selection of TV shows on mobile devices, rather than only allowing free viewing on the desktop.


Here


----------

